# OPPO BDP-105 Multi Player review Discussion Thread



## Wardsweb

*OPPO BDP-105 Multi Player Review Discussion Thread*








I had the good fortune to review the latest player in the OPPO line; the OPPO BDP-105. I have the BDP-85 and the BDP-103, so the BDP-105 had some competition already in place to go up against. I will say I was not disappointed. This player can handle pretty much anything you throw at it and does it very well. Yes, the video is absolutely awesome. If you only watched movies with this player, you would be very content, but that is just a drop in the bucket for this players bag of tricks. Toss in your favorite CD or stream some high def files from your computer and get ready for some aural bliss. Music is where the BDP-105 really shines. The time and effort that has gone into this player for 2-channel playback makes it a world class player.

*Read the full review here:* OPPO BDP-105 Multi Player Review


----------



## Sonnie

Excellent review Luther... thank you!

OPPO has really got a nice player here.

And I am certainly enjoying having this unit sitting in my home right now. It will get the real deal workout during the speaker evaluation weekend... not only with music, but with movies too.


----------



## dougc

I hope to add one at some point down the road. I have been oogling over the Oppo players for quite some time.


----------



## Sonnie

This is my fourth OPPO. They are the best out there, no doubt.


----------



## Wardsweb

I agree OPPO builds really great gear. The only thing i have heard that was noticeably better was a MSB transport and DAC but at a price over $20 grand. This makes the BDP-105 a fantastic deal.


----------



## sub_crazy

Great review Luther!

I have been an Oppo fan from the get go as well but not sure if I need the BDP-105. Right now I am about 90% movies as my schedule has been too busy for much music anymore, do you think the 105 is worth it from a mainly movie standpoint? 

Your DIY speakers are hall of fame material, just outstanding!


----------



## Wardsweb

sub_crazy said:


> Great review Luther!
> 
> I have been an Oppo fan from the get go as well but not sure if I need the BDP-105. Right now I am about 90% movies as my schedule has been too busy for much music anymore, do you think the 105 is worth it from a mainly movie standpoint?
> 
> Your DIY speakers are hall of fame material, just outstanding!


Every system is different and every owner has his or her own requirements. If you can swing the 105 without financial hardship, the 105 playing split AV mode is as about as good as it gets. If you need to watch your coins or want to spread the dollars out over more gear, the 103 will give you fantastic results. The two use the same video circuit.


----------



## dougc

Would I bypass the video processing on the 818 if the Oppo is in the mix?


----------



## Wardsweb

dougc said:


> Would I bypass the video processing on the 818 if the Oppo is in the mix?


I tried it through my Onkyo to my tv and it looked fine but to get the best picture from my Panasonic projector, going direct to the projector was a lot better. Each system has its own synergy. I would try it both ways and see, but I would expect the video processor in the OPPO will out pace the 818.

Again, the 105 has the ability to use the HDMI1 for video only and HDMI2 for audio only. This gives the very best quality for each.


----------



## Infrasonic

Great review Wardsweb! I have owned and been a fan of Oppo products for years.

I just want to point out a couple things that may be misleading to the laymen in your review. 

You state that by having the video and audio split between the two HDMI outputs that you are getting the best audio and video, basically leading the reader to infer that if the audio and video are being sent from one HDMI output there is some sort of compression in effect. This is not the case. You will get the exact same audio and video experience by using one or both HDMI outputs – and the same goes for the BDP-103.

In fact the _only_ difference between the 103 and 105 are the analog audio components included on the 105. I couldn’t tell by your review whether you had used them for your 2 channel music test or not.

The bottom line is if you only use HDMI to transmit both the audio and video (with one or 2 cables) there is no reason to spend twice the money on the 105 vs. the 103.


----------



## Wardsweb

Infrasonic said:


> Great review Wardsweb! I have owned and been a fan of Oppo products for years.
> 
> I just want to point out a couple things that may be misleading to the laymen in your review.
> 
> You state that by having the video and audio split between the two HDMI outputs that you are getting the best audio and video, basically leading the reader to infer that if the audio and video are being sent from one HDMI output there is some sort of compression in effect. This is not the case. You will get the exact same audio and video experience by using one or both HDMI outputs – and the same goes for the BDP-103.
> 
> In fact the _only_ difference between the 103 and 105 are the analog audio components included on the 105. I couldn’t tell by your review whether you had used them for your 2 channel music test or not.
> 
> The bottom line is if you only use HDMI to transmit both the audio and video (with one or 2 cables) there is no reason to spend twice the money on the 105 vs. the 103.


Thanks for helping clarify. I was going on information found in the OPPO Q&A. Now I'm sure not eveyones system can tell the difference but for those looking for the very best high def signal, I read this:

Q: Will both HDMI outputs support full resolution simultaneously and are they independently scalable?
A: Yes, both HDMI outputs can support full resolution simultaneously provided that the display devices connected to the two HDMI ports can both support the full resolution. The two outputs can output different resolutions but are not independently scalable. As described in the answer to the previous question, the HDMI 1 output is driven by the Qdeo video processor and the HDMI 2 output is direct from the main SoC. In order to make it simple for customers to properly set up the player, we offer a choice of “Split A/V” or “Dual Display” for configuration the two HDMI outputs. When “Split A/V” is selected, HDMI 1 is the primary video port and HDMI 2 is the primary audio port. HDMI 1 outputs video at the highest possible resolution and mutes audio. HDMI 2 outputs video at a resolution that can sufficiently carry the best audio. This mode is intended for users who connect HDMI 1 to a projector and HDMI 2 to an A/V receiver. When “Dual Display” is selected, HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 take a “best effort” strategy and output an audio/video signal that is commonly compatible with the downstream devices connected to both ports. This mode is intended for simultaneously supporting two screens. When only one of the HDMI ports is in use, the “Split A/V” or “Dual Display” setting is not applicable.


----------



## Wardsweb

Here is some more information on the feature from OPPO's knowledge base.

Understanding Split A/V Mode

The dual HDMI outputs on the BDP-10x series of players provide additional versatility in the connections you are able to make to the rest of your equipment.

The player's Dual HDMI Output setting will default Split A/V mode when two HDMI cables are connected. This will result in video being output via HDMI 1 OUT, and audio being output via HDMI 2 OUT. There are a number of reasons why you may want to consider this connection type:

1. If you have a 3D display but your AV receiver or processor is not 3D compatible, you will not be able to output a 3D signal to your television by connecting a single HDMI cable from the Blu-ray player into the AV receiver / processor, and then to the display. Rather than purchasing an entirely new AV receiver, you can make use of the player's dual HDMI outputs to split the audio and video signals. Split A/V mode will send the 3D video directly to your display via HDMI 1 OUT and the audio to your AV receiver / processor via HDMI 2 Out.

2. If your AV receiver / processor has undefeatable video processing associated with its HDMI output that you would prefer to avoid, then utilizing Split A/V mode will ensure that the video signal reaches your display device without undergoing any additional processing. 

A consideration that needs to be made when using this connection type is that HDMI 1 Out will output video only, so you will need to ensure that your AV receiver / processor is turned on in order to get any audio. When Split A/V mode is enabled, there will be no audio output to your display via HDMI, so you will not be able to use your display's speakers.


Note: While HDMI 1 will only output video while Split A/V mode is active, HDMI 2 will output both an audio and video signal.


----------



## Infrasonic

Yes the HDMI 1 output uses the awesome Qdeo video processor but whether you output the audio and video using that port or only use it for video the quality *is the same*.

I think you still may be misinterpreting the "Split AV" function as reducing some sort of compression versus just simply allowing the audio to go out of a separate port than the video.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Infrasonic said:


> In fact the _only_ difference between the 103 and 105 are the analog audio components included on the 105. I couldn’t tell by your review whether you had used them for your 2 channel music test or not.
> 
> The bottom line is if you only use HDMI to transmit both the audio and video (with one or 2 cables) there is no reason to spend twice the money on the 105 vs. the 103.


The additional inputs on the 105 might also be a consideration for some.


----------



## Infrasonic

Great point Kal!

I should have mentioned that and also that the 105 has a slightly different exterior design along with the aforementioned headphone support.


----------



## Wardsweb

OPPO comes through again. Just a simple email and a quick reply gives us the clarification that even I can understand.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
For most users the video resolution will be the same for both Split A/V and Dual Display mode. However if the user has a mismatched combination of displays, for example a 1080p TV on HDMI 1 and a 1080i TV on HDMI 2, there could be some difference. In Split A/V mode HDMI 1 will get 1080p output and HDMI 2 may get either a 1080i output with both audio and video (depending on the source) or a blank 1080i screen with audio only. In Dual Display mode both HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 will be guaranteed to have audio and video, but HDMI 1 may only get up to 1080i because that’s the common format supported by the TV connected to the HDMI 2 port. Similarly, for 3D content if HDMI 1 is connected to a 3D TV and HDMI 2 is connected to a non-3D TV, using “Split A/V” will ensure that you get 3D on the HDMI 1 TV but the HDMI 2 TV will get a blank screen. Using “Dual Display” will only get you 2D on both TVs because that’s the common format supported by the two TVs.

Here the “highest possible resolution” means the best that the TV on HDMI 1 can support, be it 1080p, 1080p24, 4K or 3D. “Best effort” means that the player will try to accommodate both TVs in case one has lesser capability than the other by sacrificing some quality for the better TV. If there is only one HDMI port in use, this setting is not applicable and does not matter at all. 

For practical use, the rule of thumb is very simple: 1. If only one HDMI port is in use, the setting does not matter; 2. If HDMI 1 is connected to a TV and HDMI 2 connected to an A/V receiver, use “Split A/V”. 3. If both HDMI ports are connected to TVs, use “Dual Display”.


Best regards,

Jason Liao

OPPO Digital, Inc.


----------



## Infrasonic

That makes perfect sense. From what I've seen Oppo's support is unmatched and is also a huge selling point of their products (as you had mentioned in your review). One day in the future I hope to have an Oppo phone in my pocket


----------



## Wardsweb

Infrasonic said:


> That makes perfect sense. From what I've seen Oppo's support is unmatched and is also a huge selling point of their products (as you had mentioned in your review). *One day in the future I hope to have an Oppo phone in my pocket *


Now that would be awesome!


----------



## Infrasonic

Their first effort was pretty well received: Oppo Find 5


----------



## vann_d

Is it just me or does this image's color seem messed? I haven't yet seen the movie and I don't think my display is that far out of whack. What's with the blue? Nobody else sees this?

-V


----------



## sub_crazy

Infrasonic said:


> Their first effort was pretty well received: Oppo Find 5


Oooohhhhh, I want one!


----------



## Sonnie

I agree Vann... something doesn't look right about that photo. I noticed it when I first read it, but forgot about it and did not think to ask Luther about it.


----------



## tripplej

Quick question. 

A friend of mine is going to get his first blu ray dvd player. He will be using it 100% for movies only. As such is this Oppo 105 version better for his needs or the Oppo 103. Any thoughts?


----------



## Infrasonic

tripplej said:


> Quick question.
> 
> A friend of mine is going to get his first blu ray dvd player. He will be using it 100% for movies only. As such is this Oppo 105 version better for his needs or the Oppo 103. Any thoughts?


103 all the way. He'll only want the 105 if he is going to use the analog/headphone outputs or needs the additional inputs.

Check out this guide.


----------



## tripplej

Infrasonic said:


> 103 all the way. He'll only want the 105 if he is going to use the analog/headphone outputs or needs the additional inputs.
> 
> Check out this guide.


Great. Thanks. This does help a lot. Considering no use for analog and headphone as well primarily for movies, the 103 is the best option. I will let him know. Thanks once again!


----------



## mechman

Great review Luther! :TT


----------



## Wardsweb

Sonnie said:


> I agree Vann... something doesn't look right about that photo. I noticed it when I first read it, but forgot about it and did not think to ask Luther about it.


I will reupload this evening. It isn't neon blue at home but I do see it on my work computer. Something may have happening on the down sizing and upload. Let me pull the original off my camera and try again. It should be more grey.


----------



## vann_d

Cool, I was super paranoid for a minute... :sweat: When someone specifies the model of their camera and all that my first thought was, "Oh no! What happened to my video cal!" Haha


----------



## ButchP

Great review! I too was amazed at the amount of music this player was able to extricate from CDs, SACDs and audio files streamed from a DNLP disk drive using the balanced analog connections from the Oppo to a Marantz AV8003 pre-pro. Amplification is Outlaw Audio's Model 7900. My previous universal players were the Marantz DV9600 for music and DVD and Oppo BDP 83 for Blu-Ray. In comparing the units I would say that the Marantz is a little warmer and romantic. The 105 sounds more lively and open than the Marantz. The '83 can't compete with the 9600 for audio but DVD video was very close with a slight nod toward the 9600. Which do I prefer? The 105 is my only source in the main theater. The 83 is my bedroom player and the 9600 sits in its box out in the garage because Marantz wants an arm and a leg to repair it. (No SACD playback and no functioning HDMI)

Coincidently, I just got the 83 back from Oppo after sending it in to repair the sticking drive bay door. I am in complete agreement with you on Oppo's service and support. They are easy to work with and express a genuine desire to make us happy. And, I am!


----------



## ButchP

If one were to use HDMI to output audio, wouldn't this defeat the main purpose for purchasing the 105? I thought that it was the DAC that is the main difference between the 103 and 105, in which case one would want the 105 to handle the digital to analog conversion and output it via the analog connections. e.g. The dedicated two channel balanced connections. I assume that HDMI outputs a digital stream to be converted downstream somewhere.


----------



## Wardsweb

Yes for dedicaded audio, you want to use the internal dac to audio out and not the hdmi. You can even use the digital in from your other source(s) and use the OPPO dac.


----------



## cobraguy

I asked this question once before awhile back and got mixed results / opinions, so I thought I would throw it out there again.
I currently own a OPPO BDP-95 and wondering if it would be worth "upgrading" to the 105.
Some people have said that it actually wouldn't be an upgrade due to certain changes (restrictions?) that were made to the 105. Other people have said it's a wash. While others have said it was worth it.
Any thoughts?
Has anyone here owned both and been able to compare?
Thanks.


----------



## williamps3

The Cambridge Audio 752BD is also worth considering for its analogue audio output as they use Anagram Up-sampling DAC's


----------



## williamps3

vann_d said:


> Is it just me or does this image's color seem messed? I haven't yet seen the movie and I don't think my display is that far out of whack. What's with the blue? Nobody else sees this?
> 
> -V


Yea thats what I thought... Very blue.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

cobraguy said:


> I asked this question once before awhile back and got mixed results / opinions, so I thought I would throw it out there again.
> I currently own a OPPO BDP-95 and wondering if it would be worth "upgrading" to the 105.
> Some people have said that it actually wouldn't be an upgrade due to certain changes (restrictions?) that were made to the 105. Other people have said it's a wash. While others have said it was worth it.
> Any thoughts?
> Has anyone here owned both and been able to compare?
> Thanks.


Sure but it depends on what you value. Sound quality via analog outs is, imho, a wash with the 105 barely, marginally better. OTOH, I value the other new features in the 105 making the change good for me. If you have a 95 with older firmware that permits ISO playback, that might be advantageous for some.


----------



## Wardsweb

williamps3 said:


> Yea thats what I thought... Very blue.


I think it is more a function of my cameras. I guess the white balance is off. I was using the picture more for detail and not color balance. At this point about the only thing I could do is to reduce the saturation. If you would like to see that, I can post it here.


----------



## williamps3

Wardsweb said:


> I think it is more a function of my cameras. I guess the white balance is off. I was using the picture more for detail and not color balance. At this point about the only thing I could do is to reduce the saturation. If you would like to see that, I can post it here.


Thought it might be, I have the Cambridge Audio 752BD exactly the same picture quality as the Oppo 105 very good


----------



## Wardsweb

williamps3 said:


> Thought it might be, I have the Cambridge Audio 752BD exactly the same picture quality as the Oppo 105 very good


For those that don't know, the Cambridge Audio 752BD shares the OPPO video section. So yes, the video quality is the same.


----------



## williamps3

Wardsweb said:


> For those that don't know, the Cambridge Audio 752BD shares the OPPO video section. So yes, the video quality is the same.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## cobraguy

Some publication reviewed both players (maybe Home Theater mag?) and it was quite a shootout. 
I think they leaned slightly towards the OPPO for audio, but it was a wash for video.
Both pieces are excellent. Can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Pfjim

Excellent review. Thanks for the helpful and understandable technical explanations.


----------



## joz

Hi all,

Well I'm uber im pressed with the video playback quality and the flexibilty of this unit,but!

I have a few streaming issues with the 105.
Should I ask about them here or should I try elsewhere?


----------



## Wardsweb

joz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well I'm uber im pressed with the video playback quality and the flexibilty of this unit,but!
> 
> I have a few streaming issues with the 105.
> Should I ask about them here or should I try elsewhere?


No worries mate. What seems to be the problem?


----------



## joz

Wardsweb said:


> No worries mate. What seems to be the problem?


Well I have my 105 and the PQ is excellent bot for BD, USB and streaming playback.
The audio is very good but not really leaps and bounds of difference with my existing gear, but considering this jack of all trades product I think it's great.(especially for the price).
It's bettter than I expected but it makes me whether I would like the Cambridge even more?

But I have some issues with streaming from my puter via ethernet.

Well sometimes if I pause the playback during play it will not restart. All the buttons on the remote freeze the machine.
All I can do is turn the thing off and restart the unit and FF back to where I left off.


Then I wonder why some of my files in my folders are found while the others can't be seen by the player? Same format but different result?
eg. I add some new files to existing folders but they are not recognised.
Some folders for some reason are just not displayed at all by the players menu?

Help pleeeze!


----------



## Wardsweb

Are you using the wifi dongle or is the Ethernet hard wired? Are you running the latest firmware release?


----------



## joz

Running Windoz 7 with ethernet connection to the Oppo and the latest firmware on the Oppo.


----------



## Wardsweb

joz said:


> Running Windoz 7 with ethernet connection to the Oppo and the latest firmware on the Oppo.


I didn't experience the issues you are having, so cannot give you any insight into your problem. Here is the email for OPPO Tech Support. Send them an email with the problem you have presented here and I'm sure they can help you out.

http://www.oppodigital.com/ContactUs.aspx?CatID=1


----------



## joz

Thanks I will give them a shot:T


----------



## bluepill193

Hi!

I currently have an onkyo TX-NR609 AVR connected to 5.1 speakers plus 2 front heights. I am very attracted by the 105, for both blu ray and music playback. I understand that for music, best results should be via the analogue outs to take advantage of the 2 sabre DACs.

Problem is my Onkyo does not have 5.1 analogue in for SACD playback.

So to get 5.1 multichannel SACD, I will have to get a new AVR with 5.1 analogue in. Any suggestion from anyone if there are other ways of doing this? Thanks in advance for your help!

Regards


----------



## Wardsweb

bluepill193 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I currently have an onkyo TX-NR609 AVR connected to 5.1 speakers plus 2 front heights. I am very attracted by the 105, for both blu ray and music playback. I understand that for music, best results should be via the analogue outs to take advantage of the 2 sabre DACs.
> 
> Problem is my Onkyo does not have 5.1 analogue in for SACD playback.
> 
> So to get 5.1 multichannel SACD, I will have to get a new AVR with 5.1 analogue in. Any suggestion from anyone if there are other ways of doing this? Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Regards


Welcome to the Home Theater Shack. Off hand I don't have a suggestion but you may have better luck starting your own thread with that question in home theater receivers. I do know the 105 is still really good when using the HDMI out for multi-channel audio. To get the best the player can do, they really focused on the two channel stereo playback.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Wardsweb said:


> I do know the 105 is still really good when using the HDMI out for multi-channel audio. It has dedicated DAC channels just for this, ......


Yes, excellent over HDMI with the appropriate ancillary equipment but there are no DACs used for HDMI outputs.


----------



## Wardsweb

Kal Rubinson said:


> Yes, excellent over HDMI with the appropriate ancillary equipment but there are no DACs used for HDMI outputs.


Thanks, I was thinking of the 7.1 outputs. Old age is creeping in.

Each DAC chip has 4 pairs of DAC channels (8 channels in each chip). For the multi-channel board naturally each DAC channel drives one of the 7.1ch output. For the stereo board, the DAC channels are assigned as: 1 pair for the RCA outputs, 1 pair for the XLR outputs, and 2 pairs stacked for the headphone amplifier.


----------



## tele1962

Great review, one day hopefully I will be able to afford one. The only thing I query is the PQ part of the review which admittedly only gets a quick mention, as long as any Blu Ray player is operating correctly (not adding any digital processing) I am lead to believe you will see no difference in 1080p PQ from a $100 dollar player right up to this one. However the only way to 100% guarantee this is to opt for the OPPO (or maybe one of the Panasonics).


----------



## Audiofan1

tele1962 said:


> Great review, one day hopefully I will be able to afford one. The only thing I query is the PQ part of the review which admittedly only gets a quick mention, as long as any Blu Ray player is operating correctly (not adding any digital processing) I am lead to believe you will see no difference in 1080p PQ from a $100 dollar player right up to this one. However the only way to 100% guarantee this is to opt for the OPPO (or maybe one of the Panasonics).


The picture quality is called reference on the Oppo's for a reason! in short if your in the market for a player and the 105 is out of reach , don't by anything short of a 103 yes ,yes , and for good measure yes! they are a s good as they and I say. My 105 replaced an 95 and the video is a notch or two better at least to my eyes, the Qdeo's upsampling even for Netflix is outstanding a reference movie like "Skyfall" "Prometheus" will show you what I mean. Your a good candidate for the 30 day trail period but be prepared to keep it :T


----------



## tele1962

Audiofan1 said:


> The picture quality is called reference on the Oppo's for a reason! in short if your in the market for a player and the 105 is out of reach , don't by anything short of a 103 yes ,yes , and for good measure yes! they are a s good as they and I say. My 105 replaced an 95 and the video is a notch or two better at least to my eyes, the Qdeo's upsampling even for Netflix is outstanding a reference movie like "Skyfall" "Prometheus" will show you what I mean. Your a good candidate for the 30 day trail period but be prepared to keep it :T


Quite rightly so, but as I said if your BR spinner is operating as it should, 1080p PQ will not be any different.........Placebo effect can sometimes come into play in this case.


----------



## Audiofan1

tele1962 said:


> Quite rightly so, but as I said if your BR spinner is operating as it should, 1080p PQ will not be any different.........Placebo effect can sometimes come into play in this case.


Well not to get drawn into the Placebo effect debate I can understand your concern and if a Placebo effect can last almost a year and not wear off then either its a better picture or the same or its not doing what its supposed to. I love cinema and would love to live in a world where all things would be equal ( actually no I wouldn't) but there not, there are far to many variables around to keep that from happening. As I said earlier try one for yourself as you will only need to confront your own Placebo's as to why it does indeed look better


----------



## tele1962

Audiofan1 said:


> Well not to get drawn into the Placebo effect debate I can understand your concern and if a Placebo effect can last almost a year and not wear off then either its a better picture or the same or its not doing what its supposed to. I love cinema and would love to live in a world where all things would be equal ( actually no I wouldn't) but there not, there are far to many variables around to keep that from happening. As I said earlier try one for yourself as you will only need to confront your own Placebo's as to why it does indeed look better


Tried a few and seen them tested against a PS3 and Panasonic BDT120 all the same, but if you want to guarantee this OPPO is the only way to go.


----------



## Audiofan1

tele1962 said:


> Tried a few and seen them tested against a PS3 and Panasonic BDT120 all the same, but if you want to guarantee this OPPO is the only way to go.


I have a PS3 as well did you use explicit test patterns or only images? did you do this on your setup or another's?


----------



## tele1962

Audiofan1 said:


> I have a PS3 as well did you use explicit test patterns or only images? did you do this on your setup or another's?


It isn't me who does the testing, and it is done using test patterns specifically designed for scientific analysis of PQ using Blu Ray players. Also the Klien K10 for colour reproduction, chroma , gamma, etc.

I would have the OPPO's at the drop of a hat as you can guarantee they will be reference in all aspects of AQ and PQ every single time which is something I can not say of players from other manufacturers, but the likes of Panasonic do a flawless 1080p PQ reproduction also............up to now anyway.


----------



## williamps3

The oppo isn't the only way to go, seriously consider the Cambridge Audio 752BD don't go off reviews of others alone do a serious A&B let your own opinions do the choosing. The DAC chips in the 752BD are superior to that of the oppo, therefore the 752BD might surprise you.


----------



## tele1962

williamps3 said:


> The oppo isn't the only way to go, seriously consider the Cambridge Audio 752BD don't go off reviews of others alone do a serious A&B let your own opinions do the choosing. The DAC chips in the 752BD are superior to that of the oppo, therefore the 752BD might surprise you.


Another fantastic player.:T


----------



## williamps3

I also think enjoyment is a big part of "enjoying" your HT make sure you don't over analyse everything and just enjoy!


----------



## tele1962

williamps3 said:


> I also think enjoyment is a big part of "enjoying" your HT make sure you don't over analyse everything and just enjoy!


Again 100% agree.........but we still need a little help from time to time with information that might be important.


----------



## williamps3

tele1962 said:


> Again 100% agree.........but we still need a little help from time to time with information that might be important.


Correct! We need to move people on from the belief that a PS3 is the best blu-ray player ever, the introduction of the 752 into my system was the single biggest upgrade over anything else.


----------



## tele1962

williamps3 said:


> Correct! We need to move people on from the belief that a PS3 is the best blu-ray player ever, the introduction of the 752 into my system was the single biggest upgrade over anything else.


The PS3 is excellent and an equal to any Blu Ray player out there for 1080p Blu Ray PQ, as for audio not as good.

PS4 is just months away, so maybe this will be the new king?


----------



## williamps3

tele1962 said:


> The PS3 is excellent and an equal to any Blu Ray player out there for 1080p Blu Ray PQ, as for audio not as good.


I do have to disagree there... the PQ on the 752/105 absolutely smashed the ps3. I think the main difference was in the speed of the picture, watching the art of flight on my new 55" with the ps3 made me thing oh I've bought a poos tv but with the 752BD it was stunning! 3D was far better too


----------



## tele1962

williamps3 said:


> I do have to disagree there... the PQ on the 752/105 absolutely smashed the ps3. I think the main difference was in the speed of the picture, watching the art of flight on my new 55" with the ps3 made me thing oh I've bought a poos tv but with the 752BD it was stunning! 3D was far better too


What were you using to come to this conclusion and can you explain the speed of picture part. I have a feeling maybe something in the PS3 settings was not correct?

PS 
The Art Of Flight is a nice disc, not perfect but nice.


----------



## williamps3

Just my eyes, the settings on the PS3 were as far a I know optimum for Blu-Ray but 752BD just looked good straight out of the box


----------



## tele1962

williamps3 said:


> Just my eyes, the settings on the PS3 were as far a I know optimum for Blu-Ray but 752BD just looked good straight out of the box


This is the beauty of many high end players, very little adjustment has to be made. Maybe it was just a setting in the PS3.


----------



## patchesj

Wardsweb said:


> Thanks, I was thinking of the 7.1 outputs. Old age is creeping in.
> 
> Each DAC chip has 4 pairs of DAC channels (8 channels in each chip). For the multi-channel board naturally each DAC channel drives one of the 7.1ch output. For the stereo board, the DAC channels are assigned as: 1 pair for the RCA outputs, 1 pair for the XLR outputs, and 2 pairs stacked for the headphone amplifier.


Can someone verify the second DAC setup? This seems odd to me, as the majority of the sound quality benefit is from stacking the pairs. Why not stack all 4 pairs and feed independent output stages?


----------



## williamps3

For The 752 All sources, are passed through five 2 Chanel Wolfson DACs _(10 Channels - 1xStereo Output and 1 x 7.1CH output)_ which up sample surround and pure stereo audio to 24-bit/192kHz.


----------



## Audiofan1

patchesj said:


> Can someone verify the second DAC setup? This seems odd to me, as the majority of the sound quality benefit is from stacking the pairs. Why not stack all 4 pairs and feed independent output stages?


The Oppo 95 had the ability to stack and while I thought I'd miss the feature in the 105, I was dead wrong as its indeed the better player.


----------



## ButchP

joz said:


> Thanks I will give them a shot:T


I've had the same problem streaming from a DLNA server. If you get a solution from Oppo please share it with us.
is it Oppo as in Over or is it Oppo as in Off?onder:


----------



## ButchP

bluepill193 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I currently have an onkyo TX-NR609 AVR connected to 5.1 speakers plus 2 front heights. I am very attracted by the 105, for both blu ray and music playback. I understand that for music, best results should be via the analogue outs to take advantage of the 2 sabre DACs.
> 
> Problem is my Onkyo does not have 5.1 analogue in for SACD playback.
> 
> So to get 5.1 multichannel SACD, I will have to get a new AVR with 5.1 analogue in. Any suggestion from anyone if there are other ways of doing this? Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Regards


The Oppo has a volume control. It is possible to bypass your AVR or Pre/Pro and go directly to an outboard amp with audio. I experimented with this using an Anthem A5 - 5.1 channel amp, bypassing my Marantz AV8003. An A/B comparison was very difficult due to the amount of time needed to swap connections, but the Oppo did a fine job. A toss up w/multichannel as far as I could tell. 2-channel out via balanced connections favored the Oppo with better bass and a smidgeon more transparent. The Oppo is revealing enough to detect differences in downstream equipment. The sound from the analogue output of the Oppo is far, far superior to the sound when the AV8003 is doing the D-A conversion.


----------



## NBPk402

I am currently just streaming my audio and video from my UnRaid NAS, > i3NUC, > Denon 4520 via HDMI, > Darbee Darcet, > Panasonic AE8000...

Questions:

1: Can I expect to see an improvement in sound, and video?

2: Will the Oppo play HD-DVDs?

3: Any reason at all to use XLRs with the Oppo? I have Yamaha Pro amps, and I am thinking of moving to a AVP with XLRs, but I am not sure it is worth the huge price increase on the Oppo to get the balanced.

4: Would it sound better to send it out via XLRs vs HDMI?


tia,
Ron


----------



## cazzesman

Hi folks,

Brand new Oppo 105D owner in Australia. Loving it so far.

Can I have some help with a query please.

I use to run a WD Live to watch streaming movies/tv shows etc. The WD Live use to have a nifty feature whereby if you stopped the video and and went back to the home page and then restarted the same movie the next day (provided the WD wasn't turned off) it would asked you if you wanted to resume your position within the show or restart from scratch. In other words it set a 'Restore' point.

I now stream video with the Oppo from a PC source via LAN. 

I have interrogated the Oppo 105 manual but I can find no similar 'Resume/Restore' button. If i stop a streaming show and swap to watch TV then back to streaming the movie again, the only way I can get back to where I was in the movie is to FF 1-5 speed.

Am I missing something? Can I enact/create a 'Restore' point in my streaming movie via the Oppo remote?

Thanks for any help given.:T:T

Regards Cazzesman


----------

